# Nanolex Protectional Services- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nanolex Professional- a smart surface nanotech forms a clear thin film of tightly packed nano particles that form an extension of the surface.
The particles are up to a 1000 times denser which makes for an ultra durable hard wearing surface.

Sealing a surface with nanotechnology means applying nano-structures onto the surface, these treated surfaces become hydrophobic and therefore highly water repellant, which enables less effort during the cleaning stages and optimum protection to the paintwork, glass, alloys, fabric and trim.










1st up was this brand new Audi A5 Fastback, booked in for a Nanolex Professional application.

Alloys, arches and tyres thoroughly cleaned and de-contaminated,



















Paint markings removed from the tyres with my new toy,










Co-Polymer remover applied via the foam lance in 2 applications, 1st application shows it fighting with some current protection from the dealership,










2nd application shows less protection on the surface and more dwell time,










Washed using the normal safe methods,










Some waterspotting removed from under the bonnet using IPA,










Painted areas and gloss trim protected using Nanolex Premium,



















Plastics wiped down with 303 aerospace protectant,










Paintwork clayed to remove some factory overspray and spot contaminents,










Paintwork and alloys pre-cleansed using a waterbased cleaner,










No need to wipedown with Isopropanol, but done regardless as a matter of course,










Nanolex Professional V2 applied to 2ft x 2ft sections via a cotton pad,










Residue buffed immediately, constantly turning the Microfibre cloth,










Leaving a deep glossy sheen,



















Same process as above completed for the alloys and door shuts,



















Grills and plastics protected,










Glass pre-cleansed and sealed using Nanolex Professional glass sealant, left for 5 mins to cure the buffed clear,










Seals fed and conditioned,










Carpets and leather trim protected with Nanolex Fabric and Leather sealant,










Tyres dressed and various other touches completed, the vehicle then left overnight for the sealants to cure,










The following day and weather true to form.:wall:
































































*Nissan GTR.*

A new purchase but not looking quite so,



















Pre-cleansed, followed by a thorough wash using the safe practices,



















Transport film adhesive residues removed with Tardis, vehicle de-contaminated,










A few small surface scratches removed via the rotary with a Megs polishing pad and 203s,



















Interior given a thorough vacuum and wipedown to trim, screen dispay cleaned using lense cleaner,

































































Nanowax applied via the DA on a finishing pad,










Worked thoroughly,










Left for 5 mins and buffed clear,










Alloys protected using Nanolex spray sealant, applied, spread using a foam applicator and buffed,










Exhausts polished,










Plastics and rubbers protected,










Carbon floorpan polished and protected,










Glass sealed and other touches completed.

*Finished results.*









































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking work as usual Rob :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking as always Rob :thumb: btw, what MF's are they that you use on the paintwork (the light blue ones), they look like the ones i get from screwfix..


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Two nice write up's. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Rob simply stunning work :argie:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Lovely job


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice work credit to you!:thumbs:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> cracking as always Rob :thumb: btw, what MF's are they that you use on the paintwork (the light blue ones), they look like the ones i get from screwfix..


Cheers Kev, MF's supplied by Eamonn at Monza car care, plush ones are by far the softest i've used. :thumb: - http://www.monzacarcare.com/microfibre-towels--pads-zymol-meguiars-dodo-juice-2/


----------



## millz24k (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome jobs done there


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work on both and nice to see the Nanolex being used


----------



## jashton (May 15, 2010)

What tire shine are you using?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

jashton said:


> What tire shine are you using?


Chemical Guys new look gel.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Good job, like the new A5 sportback


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good - I still think i prefer the 2 door A5


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good job and nice write up


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done, both look lovely! :thumb: 
Is that an electric toothbrush you're using on the tires? I don't know if I get the dimensions right...


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice mate


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

2 more great examples of your work Rob:thumb: Ive found the nanolex to work particularly well with the harder german paints & has excellent durability. Cracking write up!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Very well done, both look lovely! :thumb:
> Is that an electric toothbrush you're using on the tires? I don't know if I get the dimensions right...


Thanks Florian, yes an electric type toothbrush with different grade detachable heads, bit of a gimic really.
Dimensions??


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work and stunning finishes on both cars :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Both cars look stunning Rob :thumb:

Neil


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice finish on both cars Rob. :thumb:

Just a few questions about the new sealant. I have not had the chance to use this one so far. But was wondering if you can clay the surface and also use tardis to remove tar spots.

I have had these issues in the past with these types of sealants and was wondering if this new Pro range can stand up to this sort of treatment without it removing the Sealant?? 

I had a problem with tree sap on one car and again tar spots on mine after the resent pot holes that got filled up after the winter weather..

Gordon.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

great work! loving that GTR..

...I need to get myself some nanolex products for my next detailing session


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

I love the GTR. I need a lottery win! lol


----------



## CelicaTsport (Dec 20, 2009)

great work. i would cut my toe off for a GTR Black


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Loving the work again Rob - more evidence if it were needed that folically challenged detailers are a cut above..... :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, as always, simply stunning stuff !! thanks for maing the time to post. A pleasure reading and watching the story unfold :thumb: 

Big respect from all at Team Face :wave:


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic work, may I ask where you bought the product that you used to clean the GTR's display?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Very nice finish on both cars Rob. :thumb:
> 
> Just a few questions about the new sealant. I have not had the chance to use this one so far. But was wondering if you can clay the surface and also use tardis to remove tar spots.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gordon, I would imagine as the product is a very tough crystalline coating that it would hold up to limited use of the clay or tar remover (I haven't tried though).
Generally it should be harder for contaminents to adhere to the surface and be easilly removed under the wash stage.



rossdook said:


> Loving the work again Rob - more evidence if it were needed that folically challenged detailers are a cut above..... :lol:


Cheeky!!! but true. :lol:



M444 SRV said:


> Fantastic work, may I ask where you bought the product that you used to clean the GTR's display?


It came from the Sunglasses hut when I bought some new shades, lense cleaner.:thumb:


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Just to let you know that the Nanolex Professonal Sealant range all now have new lower prices on them. :buffer:

See here:http://www.monzacarcare.com/nanolex-professional-sealants/


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work on both cars!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Cracking results on both, nice to see Nanolex in action :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Great results that you achived Rob, great work that you have done (like always...) 

I´m too curious about the Nanolex products, I will try some, can you give some tips about them?

Thank you in advance,

Best regards,

Jorge

P.S: a big "Fan"...


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

they look fantastic, i am a big fan of nanolex.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

awesome Rob great finish. It is surprising how glossy the nano technology stuff leaves the finish.:thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Super job done there indeed, very impressive! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Jorge said:


> Great results that you achived Rob, great work that you have done (like always...)
> 
> I´m too curious about the Nanolex products, I will try some, can you give some tips about them?
> 
> ...


Hi Jorge, thank you for the kind words, regarding Nanolex all I would say is follow the instructions to the letter and if possible apply sealants in a covered facility to keep dust free and the surface cool, also a little product goes a long way so don't over apply and keep the layer thin.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

good work dont want a saturday boy do you haha


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Hi Jorge, thank you for the kind words, regarding Nanolex all I would say is follow the instructions to the letter and if possible apply sealants in a covered facility to keep dust free and the surface cool, also a little product goes a long way so don't over apply and keep the layer thin.


Many thanks Rob for the tips, I have 2 garages so there is no problem whit dust :thumb:.

I´m just waiting for my Nanolex stuff to try in a "funy" car, just watch the picture


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks superb mate - Nice work


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, they look sensational!!! :argie:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Both cars look better than new...! Excellent work!


----------

